# Rainbow Trout



## DAD31392

Went To Tom Bass Park And Watched Them Stock Rainbow Trout Today They Put 5000 In.
Only Caught One But My Nephew Caught A 5 Lbs Channel Cat.


----------



## Fishinpayne

where is this tom bass park, and I wonder if they would hit flies ?


----------



## Shaggy

i went up there today also, but i didnt catch nothing.  i'll be there tomorrow
Tom Bass is off of beltway8 and cullin. just south of beltway


----------



## DAD31392

South On Cullen From Beltway 8 South And Yea They Will Hit Flies That Lake Is Super Clear.


----------



## bountyhunter

Here is a link to the stocking schedule and locations. It also gives directions to most of these locations. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml

Derek


----------



## Freshwaterman

The trout need a day or two to get accustomed to their new surroundings. They are transported a long way in the truck tank and are pretty confused when they are released.


----------



## bigt

Any recommendation on how to fish for them?
Might take the son to Eisenhower park


----------



## bill

The power baits seem to work the best.


----------



## Briscoe

When i was in Colorado the floating power baits worked the best. I had the best luck on orange and the red.(one of each on the smallest hook you could fit them on)


----------



## ssmarinaman

bill said:


> The power baits seem to work the best.


 I agree with Bill,, thats the best an ezest way ( is ezest a word,,lol) and I use raindow color,, use a pea size ball on a snell hook ( salmon egg size) with a small barrel weight that will slide w/ a 1 to 2 foot leader,, the power bait will float with that light of a rig,, good luck and yummy dinner to you..

ps.. while your wiating to hook up,, toss a small roster( 1/32) tail with a casting bubble, 3 foot leader,, it helps pass the time and catch a fews..

again good luck
Dwayne


----------



## bountyhunter

When my son was younger we used mini marshmellows and they worked great. Rig an 1/8 or 1/16oz egg sinker on top of a swivel then 12 to 18 inch leader and small hook. The marshmellow will float up and the will tear them up, plus they are cheaper than power baits.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

netboy1 said:


> The trout need a day or two to get accustomed to their new surroundings. They are transported a long way in the truck tank and are pretty confused when they are released.


 That has not been my firsthand experience at all. Last year, we were catching them 15 min after the truck dumped them in.


----------



## Aggieangler

We usually catch them the day they are released too. Whole kernel corn in a can works too b/c that is what they get fed at the hatchery. For flies, I used to use some really small stuff in yellow and black. Also had lots of luck on a Hornberg (something or other) cannot recall the exact name.

For the rooster tail spinner...my best color was always bumblebee in a 1/16th oz Mepps. That also looks like corn! Put that on 4 pound test on an ultralight and I bet we used to catch 100 a day. You can only keep 5 each unless they changed the regs now. Make sure you check on a trout stamp. It used to be required.

Have fun! I may try to take my kids next weekend!


----------



## boat_money

gotta get there and catch them b4 the dang camorants eat 'em all. last year i sat and watched those diving buzards cath about 30 while i only got 2 bites


----------



## BUBBA GUMP

I've taken the kids to catch quite a few at Herman Park (zoo) and at Tom Bass Park. I read a few years ago that kernel corn in a can soaked in a little vanilla makes a good bait.....and you know what???? It works!!!

Last year, we caught 'em left and right at Herman Park. I tossed a pinch of kernels here and there to attract them. We fished near the railroad bridge.

Hope this helps.


----------



## anton

corn


----------



## BillyG

I fish these every year. Use a light #6 hook with corn or powerbait.

Yes they do bite as soon as they are stocked. I went Tuesday to the Eisenhower park this year. A few years ago I went to Banes Park and caught my six limit in 1 hour.

Some parks dump them in a smaller area so they are easier to catch. Some spread them out and some like, Tom Bass is one of the biggest. One of the parks in Katy will be stocked several times. I have never been there though.

Link with Parks and Adress:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml

This is a park with a small pond. (Might be better to bring the little ones here since it is a small area. The will most likely catch one. Scheduled for 01/13/06)
http://www.geocities.com/whcoutdoors/trout.html


----------



## Freshwaterman

Has Anyone Tried Tom Bass Since Friday!


----------



## Brian Castille

*rainbow trout*

Two of us his Tom Bass park the other day..... are rainbows usually 14"-15" on average?


----------



## Brian Castille

Ok, I meant 10"-11", lol. There's no rule in photography saying you can't hold a tape measure closer to the lens than the fish to make them look bigger, right? hahahaha. They were biting pretty good and would hit any lure fished at a pretty good clip through the water. We caught them on small rattletraps, spoons and rapalas. Only one was caught on corn. They're small, but fun on light tackle and taste pretty good too. Too bad they're not really 14" or 15" in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordGareth

You suck...I need to go fishing!! Kudos man, sweet catch!


----------



## 300X

wheres tom bass park? and brain, you think you could catch one on the fly?


----------



## anton

Rainbow trout are the best tasting fish ever.


----------



## Snake

soon to be in your part of the woods....


----------



## Ron Tedder

We got these out in Katy during the New Years Break (yes that is a 14" Rainbow, and fat tooo). We usually use arties (1/8 oz. Panther Martin and Rooster Tails) but the Power Bait had to be pulled out this time. Last year at Tom Bass we cleaned up using arties, going to give it shot this weekend.


----------



## piercomber

Great picture Ron, This is Reggie from GSF.I didn't know you're a member here. Tight lines buddy. It was nice to hear from you.


----------



## DPG

I went to Tom Bass yesterday at 5 p.m.

I couldn't even get my second line out before I hooked up. I got hit or caught one on every cast. I got my limit of 5 in about 20 minutes.

I was using orange Powerbait on a #14 treble hook, 24" leader, and a 1/8oz egg weight.


I went around the same time this evening. I didn't get a single bite. By the time it got dark, the trout were hitting the surface. The only topwater I had was a Teeny Torpedo. I had a trout come up and slurp it a few times but no hookups.


----------



## Ron Tedder

Thanks Reggie,

My boys had a great time that day, course only thing I caught was the BIG CAT (whatever). We are going to give Tom Bass a shot this weekend.

Some of favorite Trout baits...


----------



## txdougman

I use canned corn soaked in vanilla or anise or garlic pwdr & water. Works great and every now and then you might even get in a tug o war with a big carp. Use small #10 or #12 hooks, ultra-lite tackle, 6# test and a small slip weight. Fish on the bottom and don't set the hook too hard.I use to fish this way every day at American Legion Park in Stafford yrs ago when we worked til 4pm. Nailed em every night.

I grew up in PA wading the streams for native browns,brooks and stocked rainbows, but used roostertails and flies. Same will work here on the hatchery trout as well. The trout are a bit tiny here,though.

My best receipe is to gut em, cut the heads and tails off, run your thumb down the inside to remove the blood, rinse and freeze partially. Freezing makes it easy to skin from head end to tail end. Use a knife and cut a slit at the top of the backbone opposite the gutted side and peel the skin off. Then you can flour, dip in egg and seasoned bread crumbs and pan fry in a small amount of butter and garlic. When their cool, use your thumbs and split the fillets right off the backbone carefully so as not to remove any of the small bones as well.

Good luck.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Limits and license*

what is the limits on these fish???
Does a 4 year old girl need a valid fishing license? Is there any stamps involved?


----------



## mrsmccunn

children need no license. Adults do.

5 per day limit

Check out the TX Parks & wildlife page..... these are being stocked all across the state. 

We went today to the pond in Denton. Caught our limit within one hr on light line, small hook, minimal shotweight, and corn colored power bait. Hubby has caught his 5 every day he has gone! Yummy fishes for dinner! 

Has been a real hoot watching the kids out there! One sweet 6 yr old girl noted I was getting no bites my first trip and explained she caught 2 on marshmallows and offerred to share her bait! Cute little brat! LOL! I still got skunked that day! LOL! The best part was watching the kids catch though! 

Gainesville had a great article online intervewing the young fisherpersons at last year's event. Great idea!


----------



## plhsurfer

ROBOWADER said:


> what is the limits on these fish???
> Does a 4 year old girl need a valid fishing license? Is there any stamps involved?


Trout anglers will need the $5 Freshwater Fishing Stamp, which is included in all freshwater license packages. Anglers under 17 years of age are not required to have a license and don't need to purchase a stamp. More about fishing licenses and stamps. 
Licenses and stamp endorsements are not required when fishing within a Texas State Park. Read about our Family Fishing Celebration. 
Statewide Regulations: No Minimum Length Limit; Daily Bag = 5


----------



## ROBOWADER

Cool; so my supercombo will suffice.


----------



## Brian Castille

300X said:


> wheres tom bass park? and brain, you think you could catch one on the fly?


Just google Tom Bass park and you'll get all the info you need. There were people out there with fly rods, but not sure how they did.


----------



## gm

*Any left*

Anybody try Tom Bass today (14th) for Rainbows?


----------



## anton

Na, i caught one at the boat show lol


----------



## Ron Tedder

Mary Jo Peckham Park in Katy (Avenue D & Franz) was stocked this past Thursday, me and my oldest son gave it a shot yesterday at noon, left at 3:00 with 9 trout, three of which I couldn't get my hand around to unhook them (sorry, no pictures). Green floating power bait and my favorite Panther Martin did the trick. Seemed to make a difference that we used a long (24"-30") leader and make sure the power bait will float your hook, it is easy to underestimate how much to use.


----------



## KatsMeow

*Carl Barton Park, Conroe*

We went out yesterday and caught 4 on orange power bait. Never eaten rainbow trout before and it was really yummy, would love to have some more! 
Kids weren't real sure about eatin them, They though they were kinda of small and needed to be thrown back to grow some more.:tongue: 
Meow


----------



## Rip Some Lip

*Burroughs Park Saturday*

Went to Roy Cambell Burroughs Park (near Tomball) Saturday afternoon. They stocked it Friday. Caught two small ones and saw another four caught. My two hit 1/16 oz orange rooster tails. The water was very low and weeds wrapped spinner blade every time it ran below one foot. Hope Monday's rain raise water levels.


----------



## Rip Some Lip

KatsMeow said:


> We went out yesterday and caught 4 on orange power bait. Never eaten rainbow trout before and it was really yummy, would love to have some more!
> Kids weren't real sure about eatin them, They though they were kinda of small and needed to be thrown back to grow some more.:tongue:
> Meow


 Kats
Carl Barton Park, east or west side of I-45? MaoQuest show 2500 Loop 336 south & north..


----------



## Froggy69

went to banes park this evening with a friend and both our families.1st time to ever fish for the rainbows,we used the green power baits and marshmellows.the 4 the kids caught came on the power baits.2 of them were descent and the other 2 kinda small.there were guite a few people fishing and they all had some descent stringers.the funniest part of the whole evening was my oldest boy (8yrs old)calling himself the troutslayer since he caught his on consecutive casts and they were the biggest 2 caught.didn't take any pics cause my youngest one (4yrs old) was out like a light by the time we got home.i didn't catch a fish one and don't care,cause my kids caught fish and had fun doing it.


----------



## Duck

Took my kids and friend's kids out Saturday afternoon to Banes, hoping to put the little ones on a few fish. Took some of the info off the board and got the little ones set up. Needless to say, we were SKUNKED other than a few perch. Here I am with all this gear, Powerbait and find out I'm getting out fished by an 8 yr old using marshmallows for bait!!!! - Absolutely classic!!!! Think I'll try that in Seadrift next weekend!!! Kinda brings back the memories of fishing as a youngster using whatever bait you could steal from the kitchen. A good time was had by all, as the weather was great.


----------



## DANCO

*trout*

been on this site for a while and have not posted a fishing report so, this would be my first 
gm:
i went on sunday with the girlfriend to Tom Bass, fished it for a couple of hours and got "0" . there were a few peolpe fishing and did not see anybody pull anything out. this was at around noon. girlfriend was using corn, i was using a lure. lots of wind.

no fish, no pictures


----------



## BillyG

Man I went out there (Banes) Friday with my daughter at 11:30. I thought it would be easy like last year. Not the case. We fished for an hour and caught nothing.

Last year it was a frenzy in one spot so I thought it would be good to bring her there so she could catch something. I only saw 4 caught in that hour around the pond. I thought something might have been wrong.


----------



## galvetraz

Hey Danco, I was out there Sun. with the gf to, didnt get a thing, only saw one small trout follow craink bait into the shallows. Will try tom. morning.


----------



## DANCO

*Tb*

Galvetraz, did you go and how did you do on monday morning?


----------



## galvetraz

Man didnt get to go, got called into work early, may try tom. morning though. Just wondering how the cold affects the trout bite.


----------



## whg1128

good report


----------



## poppincork

Burke park on Burke road and Crenshaw in Pasadena is stocked ...Berkly orange power bait worked last year...My grandaughters had a ball fishing off the bank...Great for kids...


----------



## krpen71

Fished kitty hollow park in missouri city tues., wed., and thurs., it was stocked tues. morning. Used corn, marshmallow and power bait couldn,t catch nothin then i was fishing wed. about noon and a guy walked up 10 feet away and limited out in about 30 mins. i finally had enough and asked him what he was doing that i wasn't. He asked me what i was using for bait i said corn just like he was. same rig and everything. then he asked what brand. i thought no way. i told him i couldn't remember i think libby's or something he then told me i needed to get some Del Monte so he gave me some of his and i limited out in about 30 minutes. Came back the next day with my wife and kids and caught 14. would of never believed it if it had not of happened to me.


----------



## mrsmccunn

my hubby hit his limit quickly every day in Denton and also when we went to sherman: all on kroger store brand corn, however I was fishing next to him with same every thing and only got a total of 5 over 5 trips out to local stocked ponds! Who knows what the secret is !?!?! Each one we've cleaned has had a belly full of corn though!


----------



## baldy19

*red devils and fire balls*

i grew up fishing western pennsyllvania trout palominos and rainbows ...red devils on 6lb test spinning reel to keep busy then fire balls (salmon eggs )on the bottom with small split shot 12 to 18 in up seems like it worked well ....corn also works instead of fire balls...sprinkling rains were always a good time for the trout dont know why but seems to keep the fish moving?


----------



## plhsurfer

poppincork said:


> Burke park on Burke road and Crenshaw in Pasadena is stocked ...Berkly orange power bait worked last year...My grandaughters had a ball fishing off the bank...Great for kids...


Did they already stock Burke-Crenshaw?
asking b/c TPWD site says that it is to be stocked on Friday.
Need to know so that I can cruise over at lunch tomorrow.  gotta love working 2 minutes from fishing


----------



## lwl96a

They are weird fish at times. I have fished multiple ponds across the state and every year it's a different story. Some years they bite right when released...sometimes it takes a couple of days. 4 things you need...power bait (rainbow or chartreuse), a little corn, and a few marshmellows. Those three baits will cover the gambit and you're out 5 bucks, plus the Power bait keeps from year to year. Also, on the spinner side I prefer a gold panther Martin, but rooster tails will work too (char and black/orange)...never had much luck on anything silver though. Lots of fun on spinning rods and 6 pound test. 10 years ago, my dad was able to get one that went nearly 2 pounds...16" long and fat....twice as big as any others we caught...some years though it's dinks. Last year I didn't catch one over 10.


----------



## fishDG

I went to claibourn park in orange county a week ago. I caught a few on a gold super duper, but they were barely 8 inches. So were all the other ones I saw other people catching.


----------



## dennis_99

That is awesome. I just checked the site and saw that they'll be stocking a pond down here in a couple of weeks. I'll be sure to take my son out more than once and look forward to it!


----------



## silverado 1

*Burke -Crenshaw*

According to TPWD Burke Crenshaw is not to be stocked till friday the 25


----------



## chrisnitro

so whats the ticket at Burke-Crenshaw??? I plan on taking my boys there Friday..


----------



## Freshwaterman

cast net works the best at crenshaw


----------



## Ckill

So if you want to stock your tank with Trout you can? But in the summer they will die or can they make it? This would be pretty cool to do.


----------



## rvj

*die*



Ckill said:


> So if you want to stock your tank with Trout you can? But in the summer they will die or can they make it? This would be pretty cool to do.


 they will die.


----------



## mrm1579

http://www2.luresext.edu/aquaculture/cage%20trout.htm

Water temperature has to under 70 degrees ,, or they will die


----------



## My Time

Try corn from a can small hook done it.


----------



## nasakid

I called the hatchery today and Burke Crenshaw will be stocked tomorrow afternoon. Some buddies and I are hitting it after lunch. Will post pics if I can.


----------



## JimD

Hey Nasakid,

How did you and Tim do last weekend?


----------



## johnny a

Me and the wife are going to Crenshaw on Tuesday. From what I have read they seem to bite better a few days after they stock them and I figure the fishing pressure is going to be high over the weekend.


----------



## nasakid

I got 4 before I had to leave to watch the kids, my buddy got his limit, and my other buddy was working on getting his limit when I left. They ranged from 7-11". We're going back next week after work one day. They look like bait compared to what I'm used to catching, but it's a meal.


----------



## chrisnitro

thats cool, what did you use for bait??


----------



## nasakid

Powerbait was the ticket.


----------



## chrisnitro

color???


----------



## Big_poppabear

Was this at Crenshaw Park? 

I took my son and nephews last year and all we had were worms. Going to try the corn this year.


----------



## DPG

I went to go see the stocking at Burke-Crenshaw and snapped some pics with my phone:

We left after the stocking to go fish at Tom Bass. We stayed out there in the freezing rain but managed to easily catch another 2-man limit.


----------



## DPG

More pics:


----------



## DPG

More continued:


----------



## DPG

Last few:


----------



## Big_poppabear

Allright, I hope I can go sometime next week.


----------



## chrisnitro

took the kids out today and couldn't buy a bite or even get a bait stolen from us...


----------



## Hooked Up

chrisnitro said:


> took the kids out today and couldn't buy a bite or even get a bait stolen from us...


Man, Sorry to hear that! How were y'all fishing? You try the corn? H/U


----------



## Red Tuna

I went to Burke Crenshaw today...fished from about 3pm to 5:30pm. 

I caught two trout pretty quickly...within the first 30 mins...but that was it. Overall, the fishing seemed slow to me and I only saw a few other fish caught. 

I caught both fish on chartreuse power bait fished on the bottom. I also tried corn, pink powerbait, and rooster tails but got no bites on any of those (except a 3 inch bluegill on corn). I fished the chartreuse power bait under a small clear bobber and got no bites.

Not a great day, but two trout still tasted delicious for dinner...


----------



## Red Tuna

DPG...thanks for posting those pics. I was wondering where they dumped the fish in the pond. I actually fished about 30 feet from there, but didn't get anything. I caught both my fish on the other side of the bridge/levee (not actually across the bridge, but on the same side of the bank but the high side of the bridge/levee).


----------



## stangfan93

I am still kind of hesitant to eat fish out of Crenshaw/Burke Pond. Sure it has been over 15 years since it was a waste dump but still. I don't know.


----------



## DPG

You need to fish on the bottom for the trout.

Use the smallest line you can get away with (4-6lb test), 1/8oz slip weight, swivel, and then about a 12" leader with a small treble hook on the end. Use just enough bait to cover the hook. The powerbait doesn't have to float to work. Marshmellows will work as well - just make sure to check your bait often as the marshmellows will eventually melt away.

You can also try small Roostertails and Super Dupers when it is sunny.


----------



## bill

stangfan93 said:


> I am still kind of hesitant to eat fish out of Crenshaw/Burke Pond. Sure it has been over 15 years since it was a waste dump but still. I don't know.


I have fished there many years and it has never been any problem. Besides, you never really know about any fish in any water.


----------



## [email protected]

Galvatraz and I caught double limits at tom bass this evening. Fished for about 1 and a half. :dance:


----------



## Benny

Took the family to Palmetto State Park last weekend..my 3 1/2 year old was tearing em up on corn. Then he ate the bait.


----------



## dennis_99

great pics!


----------



## silverado 1

*trout mighty small*

The trout they put in Burke-Crenshaw are mighty small.


----------



## KIKO

I took by daughter to memorial park @ lexington in Stafford and did not catch anything. We used corn, power bait and roadruners. No one else caught anything.

How long so trout stay alive after they are stocked?


----------



## silverado 1

*trout*

I thinck as long as the water is 70 or below they will stay alive.


----------



## nasakid

Went out to Burke-Crenshaw again after work today. Got 4 more. They quit biting when the sun went down.


----------



## DPG

Went to Tom Bass this morning. Two-man limit by noon on orange powerbait. Went home for lunch and only counted 9(whoops). Went back after lunch and caught 10 more on marshmellows.


----------



## Magnolia

Glad you left some for the rest of us.


----------



## nasakid

Got a limit Saturday morning at Burke-Crenshaw. They're still pretty thick in there. Only 2 more weeks of stocking left!


----------



## Big_poppabear

I went out last Thursday to Burke-Crenshaw park with my son and nephews. Didn't catch anything, We fished with corn and marshmellows and only got a few nibbles.

My nephew even had his fly rod with him and no luck. There were plenty of people out there fishing but it was a bit windy.


----------



## imhammer

Caught 13 this morning @ crenshaw.....Lots of fun for the kids and Yummy for me!


----------



## Magnolia

what was your bait of choice?


----------



## imhammer

Powerbait


----------



## Crispito

Powerbait, Rooster Tails, Marshmallows, and Corn have all failed me. I think at this point maybe it is the fisherman. Fished College Station Central Park and was denied 3 days in a row. Then again no one is really pulling anything out of the pond other then catfish. Maybe another day....
Cm3


----------



## stxhunter

ok, im guna give my secret out. In addition to everything thats been said, the best bait I have used is garlic cheese spread my by craft. You can find it where you find the other cheese products and it comes in a tube. Make a small cheese ball around your hook and don't use anything larger than 4-6lb test line. I have found using a small float above my bait works best. Take an ice chest with you and keep the cheese in the ice chest when your not using it. We used to use this all the time in SA, but when we came to the valley no one carried it until recently. Good luck, hope this helps!!


----------



## JimD

Went to one of the two lakes that are stocked is Spring and killed them. slam- 1 sunperch, 1 pretty willow cat with spots and fins completely outlined in black and 20 + on light line 4lb and trout hooks and assorted baits. 7" to 10" trophies most c and r.

After putting the whipping on my older (20+) son. 
It was have fun to work with some of the local kids that had the wrong equipment. I had more fun helping the 3 to 8 year olds kids catch and reel in the fish. 

Brought up good memories of a cane pole, worms, and trophy perch of yesteryear. 

We had a discussion on TKF a few years ago of just how many of us that are 50 to 60 grew up with a rod in one hand and 410 in the other. I still have my old Stevens double barrel 410 that I received for my 7th birthday. No telling how many boxes of shells my granddad left for me to shoot. I remember that nothing was safe that ran, flew, or crawled. (If I could hit it.


----------



## Hal01

DPG said:


> Went to Tom Bass this morning. Two-man limit by noon on orange powerbait. Went home for lunch and only counted 9(whoops). Went back after lunch and caught 10 more on marshmellows.


I thought the daily bag limit was 5 per angler? Perhaps TP&W waived the limit for the guys using marshMELLOWS.


----------



## Magnolia

JimD said:


> Went to one of the two lakes that are stocked is Spring and killed them. slam- 1 sunperch, 1 pretty willow cat with spots and fins completely outlined in black and 20 + on light line 4lb and trout hooks and assorted baits. 7" to 10" trophies most c and r.
> 
> After putting the whipping on my older (20+) son.
> It was have fun to work with some of the local kids that had the wrong equipment. I had more fun helping the 3 to 8 year olds kids catch and reel in the fish.
> 
> Brought up good memories of a cane pole, worms, and trophy perch of yesteryear.
> 
> We had a discussion on TKF a few years ago of just how many of us that are 50 to 60 grew up with a rod in one hand and 410 in the other. I still have my old Stevens double barrel 410 that I received for my 7th birthday. No telling how many boxes of shells my granddad left for me to shoot. I remember that nothing was safe that ran, flew, or crawled. (If I could hit it.


Jim
wasnt close to fishing when I was growing up in a small town in the 50's but bought my first 22 rifle when I was 10 from selling a newspaper called GRIT. Now I went to the Western Auto store by myself and bought my 22. In a small town everyone knows everyone so I didnt have any problem buying it. I still have the rifle today. And you're right, nothing was safe. Even sparrows but not having enough money for shells to kill sparrows, the BB gun was the next best thing. AHHH.......the good old days.


----------



## DPG

Hal01 said:


> I thought the daily bag limit was 5 per angler? Perhaps TP&W waived the limit for the guys using marshMELLOWS.


*Possession limit* is twice the statewide daily bag. The only exception to the statewide possession limits in fresh water is for striped bass from Lake Texoma. Please note that on Lake Livingston and Toledo Bend Reservoir where some daily bag limits are larger than the statewide daily bag, the possession limits remain twice the statewide daily bag limits listed below. Fish stored by a person at their permanent residence do not apply to their possession limit.


----------



## Hal01

DPG said:


> *Possession limit* is twice the statewide daily bag. The only exception to the statewide possession limits in fresh water is for striped bass from Lake Texoma. Please note that on Lake Livingston and Toledo Bend Reservoir where some daily bag limits are larger than the statewide daily bag, the possession limits remain twice the statewide daily bag limits listed below. Fish stored by a person at their permanent residence do not apply to their possession limit.


Who is talking about possession limit? You and your fishing partner took 2 daily limits each of Rainbow Trout in 1 day. It doesn't matter that you went home and dropped them off and then went back out and caught another limit.

I suggest you call this number and give them the details: 1-800-792-4263


----------



## DPG

I called TPWD. They said this practice is lawful but not encouraged. Fish that have reached their "final destination" do not count against the daily bag limit or possession limit.


----------



## mrm1579

What I see is young kids trying to catch a fish or two and not having any luck,, because of grown men acting like they are on a meat haul over a 6'' trout. 

GROW UP!!!!


----------



## Magnolia

The little lake I fish at named Burroughs Park in Harris county has a sign by the lake that the daily limit is 5 fish. You also cannot keep bass. I would be very afraid of walking away from that area with more than 5 rainbows or any bass at all. Park people that patrol the area would probably say something to you if you did. Dont know if they are wardens are constables or what but I'm sure they are familiar with the rules. Anyway, why would someone want more than 5? That is a plenty good meal unless you have a family of 10 to feed. I would also report someone that left with more than 5.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DPG

mrm1579 said:


> What I see is young kids trying to catch a fish or two and not having any luck,, because of grown men acting like they are on a meat haul over a 6'' trout.
> 
> GROW UP!!!!


There is no way you can make the argument that meat-haulers are taking away from what the kids could catch. They stocked 5,000 trout at Tom Bass. I guarantee that the cormorants will catch more than any fisherman.


----------



## word-doctor

The boys and I got skunked at Centennial today. Water was really muddy. Saw a few caught and one gent gave us one, which I've got smoking on the grill for breakfast. Thanks!

Drew


----------



## JimD

You must be a lite eater or have a large piece of bread? 

I had to go to a wedding up in northern Ark this weekend and picked up some more real salmon eggs since you cannot find them around here. I went back one day with the "GM eggs" and nada. 

Wonder how these small ponds are holding up? Not sure with the warm weather if the trout are still in good shape or not. 

Has anyone caught any rainbow trout that are bigger than trotline bait? (small bait at that) 

The kids that I had come help me did not realize the size esp one boy that was about 3 to 4. 

One grandma was going to cook trout if the grandkids caught any. I made sure the two kids caught trout. Wonder how happy she was with trout to cook? 

I get amazed at the gear that people have to catch these trout. I have 8 or 19 trout hooks, 2 or 4 lb leader, and the smallest weight that I can find.


----------



## word-doctor

Not bread--bagels. I flaked the smoked trout onto toasted bagels w/cream cheese and sliced tomatoes. You know the fish are small when we use them for seasoning our sandwiches.


----------



## LilWhit

are there any trout left? or did yall already catch all of them?


----------



## Hal01

JimD said:


> Has anyone caught any rainbow trout that are bigger than trotline bait? (small bait at that)
> 
> .


I think you'll need to fish the Guadalupe River if you want to find some larger Rainbows. There are some areas that hold trout year round. Below are a couple I caught and released south of Sadler (I believe). They were caught in the Fall.


----------

